# difference of days with activity levels



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Does anybody else find that their pup has different activity levels on different days? Some days (lol, had Ruby less than a week) she's absolutely full of beans and tearing round like a whirling dervish and some days she just seems to want to lie down most of the time.
I'm guessing that having two young lads (age 5 and 6) can maybe "hype" her up a bit so that she feels the need to rest the following day. I'll see how the pattern progresses once the boys are back at school in 2 weeks time and see if there's more consistency in her activity levels.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes. I also found Pumpkin's bouts of increased rest frequently coincided with growth spurts.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

No luck here, I wish Sam took the weekend off like normal people...oops he's a Vizsla (only 6 months old, though).


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

My Ruby is consistently crazy all of the time.


----------



## rebecca (Aug 20, 2011)

I find that it's different times of the day when mine has his crazy period. First thing in the morning, and usually in the evening too.


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Copper, is crazy then sleeps crazy then sleeps. 

It makes me laugh he runs around all crazy then he will come in lay on the blanket and then fall asleep. 

A


----------



## dculv11 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep. Haven't quite found the pattern yet. but she is tearing around the yard for an hour. and then sometimes will take 5-6 naps in a day.

and I wish she took weekends off! especially the waking up early


----------

